# Transformers



## Yaglan (18. August 2008)

Hi alle Zusammen ich wollte mal über Transformers reden und weiss net genau wo ich das Posten soll. Deshalb mach ich das hier und ich hoffe es gibt einige die sicdh Beteiligen. Was ich bis jetzt weiss. 

Nun es gibt verschiedene Transformers Serien. 

Real Transformers Film

Transformers Animadet
Für mich eine eher Miese Umsetzung von Transformers. Der Autobot anführer ist auf einmal Ultramagnus der nur Soldat war aber nie Anführer Optimus Prime ist nur Leiter einer Bergungs Trupp.
(Was haben die nur mit unseren Helden gemacht) Geschichte wie in den Real Film die Suche nach den Allspark.

Transformers Cybertron
Optimus Prime wieder der Autobot anführer der Autobots. Geschichte die suche nach den Planeten schlüssel glaube ich und eben der Kampf Zwischen gut und Böse. 

Transformers Armader
Wie gehabt Optimus Anfürher der Autobots Megatron anführer der Dezepticons. Geschichte Suche nach dem Minicorns um den anderen zu vernichten um es Grobzu benennen. 

Transformers Energon
Weiss ich Persöhnlich sehr wenig drüber.

Transformers Beast Wars 
Man könnte sagen das spielt in ein Paralel Universum. Alle Transformers haben das Aussehen von der 80iger Jahren Serie. Aber durch eine Bruchlandung auf einen Planeten konnten sie nicht in ihrer Jetzigen gestallt bleiben und mussten sich ein Tiermodus aneignen und auch einen Neuen Körper. Vernichtung der Anderen Partei und die suche nach Energie war hier bestandteil.

Transformers Beastwars Zeichentrick (Weiss jetzt nicht wie der untertitel ist) 
Durch Rumstobern gefunden denk mal ist aber das gleiche wie Oben.

Transformer (Headmasters) Das ist die Erste Transformers Serie ich denke auch mal die Beliebteste und ich denk auch mal die bekannteste Serie. Es gibt verschiedene Generationen. G1 Spielt nach den Damaligen Transformers film Anführer der Autobots Rodimus Prime Anführer der Dezepticons Galvatron.. Dann kommt G2 mit Optimus Prime als anführer der Autobots und Megatron als anführer der Dezeptikons. 
G2 Spielt vor den damaligen Film G1 Nach dem damaligen Film wieso die Serien so ausgestrahlt wurden sind weiss ich nicht. 
Dazu kommen noch G3 und G4 (?) G4 bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher aber in eins Der Beiden werden die Transformers Headmasters genannt. Wo derKörper der Transformers umgebaut wurde. So das man den Kopf als Cocpit benutzen konnte. Für eine Außerirdischen Rasse. Womit die dann zusammen gearbeitet haben. 

Geschichte. 
Nun Geschaffen wurden die Transformers von den Quinteson.s einer Alienrasse. Die damaligen Transformers waren sowas wie Sklaven und dienten den Quintesons.
Und damit man so einen Sklaven erkennt haben die alle eine Makierung getragen das heute das Autobot Zeichen darstellt. Vor Eonen von Jahren gab es dann von den Transformers einen Aufstand angeführt von Alpha Prime. Den Damaligen Anführer. Und Erbauer weiterer Transformers. Dazu gleich mehr. Die Transformers eroberten Cybertron und verjagten die Quintesons. 
Es kehrte firede ein und es Wurde eine Neue Art von Transformers geschaffen. Transformers die Fleigen konnten genannt Deceptikons. Und angeführt von Megatron. Jeder Transformer wollte so sein wie er weil nur sie konnten Fliegen. Doch eines tages wollte Megatron die Herschaft haben und dazu brauchte er jede menge Energie. Bei einen überfall auf ein Energielager. Erschoss Megatron 2 Junge Transformers was ein Paar Bildete. Das Weibliche Modell war nicht mehr zu Retten und das Männliche Modell wurde zu Alpha Prime gebracht. Dieser reparierte ihn aber nicht nur und Baute ihn auch um. So entstand der erste Transformer Soldat der unter den Namen Optimus Prime bekannt war. Mit einer einmaligen Schuss Kraft die die Schusskraft von Megatron noch übertraf. Womit er fürs erste Freiden einbrachte. In Laufe der Eonen wurde Optimus von Megatron aber besiegt und Starb. Auch Megatron wurde fast vollkommen Zerstört aber er hat eine Verwandlung durch Unicron erlebt und Wurde zum Mächtigen Galvatron. 

So das wars fürs erste.


----------



## chopi (18. August 2008)

Transformers,der Pruduct Placement Film des Jahres 2007?
Öhm,ich seh jetzt nicht wirklich ne Diskusionsgrundlage,was erwartest du jetzt als Antworten?


----------



## Yaglan (18. August 2008)

Naja man kann ja darüber reden was einen am besten gefallen hat oder am schlechtesten. Von mir aus auch Kritik an den Real film und mit den Serrien vergleichen egal irgendwas. Hab ja nur ein Groben überblick hingelegt.

Viele kennen den Kult Transformers ja nicht. Einige haben ja erst bei den Film was von Transformers gehört oder kennen erst einen von den Neuen Serien die für meinen Geschmack ziemlich mies sind.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

und was willst du jetzt genau von uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. August 2008)

Ok,ich hab wirklich eine Frage
Vor vielen Jahren hab ich mal im Fernsehn eine Zeichentrickserie gesehn,in der es gute und böse roboter gab,die sich in Tiere verwandeln konnten. (ich kann mich z.b. an nen Geparden und einen Gorilla errinern) War das "Transformers Beast Wars" ?


----------



## Bankchar (18. August 2008)

Hallo, mein Name ist Bankchar.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

ich war früher transformers fan ;P aber nur das spielzeug und anime/cartoonserie ca 2 monate lang in amerika geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ich wieder schweiz musste (da war ich noch sehr klein ca 6-8 jährig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

habe einige sendungen gesehen... welche genau weis ich aber nicht ..
weis nur die jeztige bei kabel 1 (jetix am samstag oder sonntag ..) find ich mist ;( wieder ne sendung mit vielen kleinen nutzlosen kinder die mist labern und "die hoffnung" sind jedesmal ... wiso braucht ein 10 meter grosser robo der bäm machen kann so ein kleines kind das ihm sag was er tun soll? ...

film fand ich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n1 quali


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (18. August 2008)

Der Realfilm war, was Effekte angeht, allererste Sahne. Aber wer (wie ich) diese Gut-gegen-Böse Geschichte zu abgedroschen findet, dem wirds wohl an Storyelementen zu wenig gewesen sein. So wars bei mir jedenfalls. Die Hintergrundstory war zu langweilig, alles recht vorhersehbar und als dann der Oberbösewicht beim Showdown seine halbe Lebensgeschichte erzählt, und einen Vortrag über seine Pläne und deren Verwirklichung gehalten hat (Die Amis halt...), wurde es mir zu blöd. Da hab ich den Film für mich persönlich als nicht wiederanschaubar erklärt. 

Aber ein Lob an deren Grafikabteilung...


----------



## Yaglan (18. August 2008)

Ähm Transformers ist ein Film gewesen wo man keine Neu artige Story erwarten sollte. Ähm Hust das ist immerhin etwas von den 80iger Jahren nur eben in neu Auflage und ein wenig abgeändert. 

Kleiner tipp auch im 2 Teil wird Megatron wieder auferstehen. Und wenn das Bild kein Fake war wird auch ehr zu Galvatron wie in den Serien. 

Aber so vom Story inhalt her fand ich den Zeichentrick besser ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,ich hab wirklich eine Frage
> Vor vielen Jahren hab ich mal im Fernsehn eine Zeichentrickserie gesehn,in der es gute und böse roboter gab,die sich in Tiere verwandeln konnten. (ich kann mich z.b. an nen Geparden und einen Gorilla errinern) War das "Transformers Beast Wars" ?


genau die hab ich auch mal gesehn das war der oberhammer XD


----------



## chopi (18. August 2008)

Vor wievielen Jahren war das eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Vor wievielen Jahren war das eigentlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alter da war ich noch in der grundschule XD oder zumindest anfang der realschule ^^


----------



## chopi (18. August 2008)

Also das war auf jedenfall Grundschule (für mich jedenfalls,bin 15)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also das war auf jedenfall Grundschule (für mich jedenfalls,bin 15)


hmm bin 19 also wahrscheinlich ende grundschule anfang RS

edit: ok es war Realschule vergesst die Grundschule


----------



## Osse (19. August 2008)

hab ich als kind unheimlich gerne geguckt. und vorallem die spielzeuge geliebt.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

spielzeug hatt ich auch viel davon
auch die 3 (löwe/elefant/vogel) die man verbinden konnte zu einem + so nen dino + noch ne menge andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hab ich nun alle irgendwo inner kiste


----------



## Urengroll (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> spielzeug hatt ich auch viel davon
> auch die 3 (löwe/elefant/vogel) die man verbinden konnte zu einem + so nen dino + noch ne menge andere
> 
> 
> ...




dat ist Power Rangers!


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

ne isses nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


power ranger hat keinen vogel der sich in nen robo verwandlen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit mit: powarangers hatt ich auch ^^ so 4 plasik figuren mit sinnlos sounds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

An die meisten alten Serien die ich als Kind gesehen habe erinnere ich mich meistens erst wenn mir wer davon erzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Serie kannte ich auch noch. Gabs da nicht so ein Panter der schwarz war?


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so genau weis ich es auch nimmer ^^ ist auch schon gut und gern 5ca hmm 8-11 jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo ..


----------



## chopi (19. August 2008)

Also ich kann mich noch dran errinern,das ich ne Figur hatte,die halt zuerst ein Roboter war und nach dem Umbau wie ein gelber Gepard mit blauen(?) Mustern(nicht ganz flecken) aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wennman auf soner bestimmten Stelle gerieben hat,dann sah man auch das Zeichen von den robos *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich noch dran errinern,das ich ne Figur hatte,die halt zuerst ein Roboter war und nach dem Umbau wie ein gelber Gepard mit blauen(?) Mustern(nicht ganz flecken) aussah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


von was redest du zum teufel? an gewissen stellen reiben um ein zeichen zu sehn???


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Da war doch an den Figuren immer so ein Wärmebildchen wo man den Finger fest draufhalten konnte bzw. drüberreiben konnte das bestimmte Areale des Bildchens dunkel wurden oder heller weiß nicht mehr wie rum es war und es war halt eben immer entweder das Symbold der Autobots oder Decepticons oder eben das was für die Serie gerade aktuell war


----------



## Hollower (19. August 2008)

Grüß Dich!

Na da hat man Dich ja erstmal ein wenig auseinander genommen bevor die ersten brauchbaren Antworten kamen, was? Ich glaube die Leute sind nicht aus der Ära, können also vermutlich nicht das nachvollziehen was Du damit verbindest. Ich kenne ernsthaft Leute, die haben sich den Film gekauft weil sie ihn so genial finden.

Meine Meinung zu dem Film:
*Transformers war der letzte Dreck.*

Völlig aus dem Konzept gerissen, nur wenige Elemente der original Story die Hitpotenzial hatte und Effekt Hascherei. Und von wem war der Film? Ganz recht, Michael Bay.

Eine Frage an Dich nebenbei: Guckst Du Southpark, eventuell auf Englisch? Wenn ja, hast Du die Imaginationland-Trilogie gesehen? Wo das U.S. Verteidigungsministerium Regisseure einlädt, damit die ihre Ideen einbringen? Unter anderem ist Micheal Bay dabei und reißt so Sätze wie

_"and then it goes KRRROAAAH, WOOOAH and than...."_
und er bekommt nur die müde Antwort
_"those are special effects, not ideas!"_

Ich denke, die Macher von Southpark veranschaulichen die Stärken bzw. Schwächen von Michael Bay sehr gut.


Du wirfst da übrigens einiges ordentlich durcheinander. Das mit den Generationen hast Du komplett, aber komplett falsch verstanden:

*Inoffiziell* gibt es nur _"Generation One"_ was man als *G1* abkürzt.
_"Generation One"_ wurde aber niemals von den Machern oder sonst jemanden offiziell eingeführt als Referenz auf die originale Serie aus den 80ern, welche schlicht _"Transformers"_ heißt.

Wie konnte der Begriff _"Generation One"_ dann entstehen? Den Begriff haben die Fans gebildet. Das war die Resonanz auf eine Marketing Aktion seitens Mattel, welche nach dem Erfolg und Ende der Serie noch einmal Geld erwirtschaften wollte und eine Spielzeugproduktfamilie herausbrachte, welche mit den ursprünglichen Transformers nicht mehr viel gemein hatte. Intern vermarktete Mattel diese Linie als _"Generation Two". _Um das Original klar von Mattels Aktion abzugrenzen definierten Fans die ursprüngliche Serie von nun an als *G1* (_"Generation One"_).

Zu *G2* gab es genau zwölf Folgen, welche aber nur Remakes aus Folgen _der ersten vier Staffeln_ waren, aufgewertet mit Computer Effekten.

 Alles andere was Du ansprichst gibt es nicht mit G1, G2, G3 und G4. Das waren einfach nur Season 1, 2, 3 & 4. Also vier Staffeln. Der zeitliche Unterschied wann welche Staffel spielt hast Du aber ganz gut wieder gegeben.

Zur Story:

Es ist richtig das die Transformers von Alians geschaffen wurde. Sie dienten dazu als Sklaven ihre Kriege auszutragen. Später wollten diese dann ihre eigene Kreation vernichten, weil sie diese nicht mehr benötigten.

Die Story stimmt soweit, die Sklaven wurden befreit. Allerdings unterschlägst Du da einiges, aber mächtig. Cybertron ging an Megatron. Die Autobots hatten den Krieg verloren und flüchteten in den Raum, die Decepticons folgten ihnen um sie zu vernichten. Es gab eine Bruchlandung auf der Erde.

Durch Zufall wurden die Decepticons dann von einem kleinen Roboter wieder aktiviert und liessen die Autobots zurück. Glücklicherweise fanden diese sich später in selbiger Situation und reparierten sich. Es gab dann einen Kampf auf der Erde bis sie irgendwann eine Energiequelle hatten, welche sie wieder in das All brachte.

Das ist der Zeitpunkt an dem Megatron von Starscream betrogen wird und später von Unicron stärker und zum Sklaven gemacht wird, Galvatron. Genau wie all seine Erfolgsleute.

Was Du beschreibst mit den Menschen, die später in diesen Platz fanden war auch etwa um den Zeitpunkt der Serie. Das gehörte dazu, war aber kein großer Part. Irgendwann endete das ganze dann damit das Prime von "den Toten" aufwachte und die Decepticons letzten Endes geschlagen wurden.

Cybertron ging dann wieder an die Autobots und die Matrix fand dort auch wieder ihren Platz.

Zu den anderen Serien:

Geldmacherei und weitere Line Ups. Die schlägst Du am besten in der Wikipedia nach.


----------



## Yaglan (19. August 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Grüß Dich!
> 
> Na da hat man Dich ja erstmal ein wenig auseinander genommen bevor die ersten brauchbaren Antworten kamen, was? Ich glaube die Leute sind nicht aus der Ära, können also vermutlich nicht das nachvollziehen was Du damit verbindest. Ich kenne ernsthaft Leute, die haben sich den Film gekauft weil sie ihn so genial finden.
> 
> ...



Moment ich weiss das die Transformers geflüchtet sind also die Autobots vor den Dezepticons. Aber dies war in der Transformers geschichte erst viel Später was du da schreibt. Das was ich gschrieben habe spiele Paar Jahrtausende vorher ab. 

Denn Alpha Prime Existiete in der Epoche auch nimmer. Bei dem was ich geschrieben habe schon. 

Es gibt eine Foge das das sogar wieder Gibt sogar 2. Einmal wo Die Transformers sich befreien und das wo Optimus Prime erschaffen wurde. Nur habe ich da aufgehört zu schreiben. Ich kann ja mal die Folgen suchen.

Achso was die Episoden bezeichnung betrifft bei mir ist es das was ich bei Youtube gesehen habe. Und das kann durch aus Falsch sein. Das stimmt.


----------



## Yaglan (20. August 2008)

Hier die Folge wo der Aufstand der Transformers sein wird 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yWPjmdPYpKA
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VJL1JRppeMQ&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6mqWmyBjp0k&...feature=related

Und paar Tausend Jahre Später oder Millionen von Jahren


----------



## Yaglan (30. August 2008)

Hm Interessiert es doch keinen? Achso wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird bald ein Neues Transformers in Serie gehen und Zwar eine Neuauflage in den Klassic Transformers. 

Oder es ist doch nur Spielzeug...


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also das war auf jedenfall Grundschule (für mich jedenfalls,bin 15)



Transformers gibt es seit 1984 und auch schon definitiv vor deiner Geburt in Deutschland als Serie und Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Transformers gibt es seit 1984 und auch schon definitiv vor deiner Geburt in Deutschland als Serie und Spielzeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trotzdem hab *ich* genau die von mir beschriebene Serie zu *meiner* Grundschulzeit gesehn.Soweit klar?


----------



## StarBlight (8. September 2008)

ich liebe transformers (nächsten monat lass ich mir das logo der decepticons in den nacken tätowieren)
habe noch ca. 150 figuren hier im regal und in der vitrine stehen (mache die tage mal fotos)kenne noch ein sehr gutes englischsprachiges wiki: teletraan 1
zu empfehlen sind ausserdem noch tfw2005 sowie tfu.info

und wer mag kann ja mal in meinem blog vorbeischauen (siehe signatur)

liebe grüsse von jemandem der sich den 26. juni 09 rot im kalender angepinselt hat ^^


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

es gibt übrigens schon einen teaser trailer zu Transformers 2 :->

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Azk25EiNfs


----------



## claet (12. Februar 2009)

ich beteilge mich ja normal ungern an nekromantischen vorhaben, aber wo du das thema hier schon wieder aufrollst.

haste dir das tatoo echt stechen lassen?

bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

Der soll ja dieses Jahr kommen. Trailer hab ich schon lange gesehen. Sieht sehr viel versprechend aus.


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

*hust* wieso nekromantie ^^

ist doch dank teil 2 wieder einr echt aktuelles thema ^^

das tatoo konnt ich mir aus einigen gründen bisher noch nicht stechen lassen, steht aber auf meiner wishlist sehr weit oben.
ausserdem ist es schwerer als ich dachte einen tätowierer in köln zu finden der mir in allen ansprüchen genügt :-S


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

DaTattoo in Pulheim is sehr zu empfehlen...sehr kompetente Leutz da^^

http://datattoo.ab-storm.de/


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

hmm pulheim, ist ja mit dem auto recht einfach zu erreichen, mal gucken, hab hier in köln noch 2 läden die ich mir anschauen wollte


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

tu des tu des^^


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

ich denke bis zum start von transformers 2 und der release party in leverkusen sollte ich das tatoo haben. die seite von studio in pulheim sah schon sehr vielversprechend aus ^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

geh ruhig mal hin und red mal mit denen absolut geile leutz hab mich da wegen ner tattoo idee beraten lassen...top sag ich nur...leider fehlt noch dat finazielle sonst hätt ich dat schon längst^^

so genug offtopic^^


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

werd ich machen ^^

btt

bin ja echt mal gespannt wer dieses mal auf dem soundtrack vertreten sein wird. die konstellation vom letzten mal fand ich schon sehr genial.

und was mir auch noch unter den nägeln brennt... das transformationsgeräuch! ich hoffe dass die es in TF2 öfters verwenden!


----------



## StarBlight (17. Februar 2009)

und hier nun der zweite (lange) trailer in HD:

Klick mich hart!


----------



## Yaglan (17. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mal sehr Gespannt auf den 2 Film. 

Was ich nur doof finde ist das alle Transformers Serien vom Original abscheifen aber wieso?

Wieos gibt es nicht mal eine neue auflage vom Original?


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Und wieder bringt Linkin Park den Soundtrack zu dem neuen Teil von Transformers und sie übertreffen sich mal wieder selbst.




Am 05.06.2009 kommt die Singel in den Handel und Anfang 2010 kommt ihr neues Album.


Transformers 2 ab dem 24.06.2009 im Kino. (Schande über jeden der das verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

jau hab mich leider verkukt dachte der kommt dieses we .. und dachte schon wiso ist der in keinem kino ^^

ice age kommt auch bald dann ;D 
entlich wird das kino wieder nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (12. Juni 2009)

am 25.6. gibt es eine release party zum film in leverkusen bei köln
auf transformers-online.de gibts mehr infos


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juni 2009)

Hea

War diesen Samstag im Kino und hab mir den neuen Transformers Film angesehen.
Ich hab den gar nicht schlecht gefunden. Klar gibts hier und dort Szenen die sie sich hätten schenken können, aber Story mässig bin ich gar nicht so enttäuscht.
In diversen Kritiken hab ich gelesen, dass diese ja sehr flach sei. Klar man versteht sie gleich beim ersten Mal aber dennoch gibt es Filme mit schlechterer Story.

vom mir bekommt er 8/10 Punkten.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2009)

Bin ihn mir gleich am 24. ansehen gegangen und mein Fazit:

hammer geiler Actionfilm mit Linkin Park Sound, was will man mehr

10/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt,Hammer Film 10/10.Es kommt nichts zu kurz.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

mein liebling ist Transformers Cybertron, der neue film ist nicht so toll. gute effekte, aber die helden wurden so verunstaltet....

die transformers sind so unecht, nicht wie in der serie lebewesen sondern roboter.
und wie optimus prime aussieht...


----------



## StarBlight (29. Juni 2009)

tf cybertron fand ich grottig. von der story her sind imemrnoch beast wars und animated zu empfehlen


----------



## StarBlight (18. Mai 2011)

Na, wer freut sich denn schon auf Transformers 3? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mAEb7S0mhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

Ob man es freuen nennen kann, weiß ich nicht, schaue ihn mir aber an.

Megan Fox fehlt mir eindeutig in der Fortsetzung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Mai 2011)

fuck jeah beastwars, gott waren die animationen rückblickend betrachtet scheiße xD fast so schlimm wie reeboot.

aber den guten hatte ich als Kind!

4 der 8 beine konnte man abmachenund als projektiele verballern!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (18. Mai 2011)

Reboot war übrigens vom gleichen Studio wie Beast Wars 

Kann die aktuelle Serie Transformers: Prime auch empfehlen. Vom Stil her sehr düster und erwachsen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Mai 2011)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Na, wer freut sich denn schon auf Transformers 3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich darf einen YouTuber zitieren: 

*Fundamental Truth of transformers films.*

*Optimus prime will have a moment of complete pwnage Shortly&#65279; before, or after, Sam shouts OPTIMUSSSSS!!!*

Frei übersetzt:

Optimus wird den Decepticons mal wieder den Arsch ordentlich aufreißen.




Ich freue mich!

Transformers Fan seit meiner ersten Transformers Zeichentrick Folge. <3


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Mai 2011)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,ich hab wirklich eine Frage
> Vor vielen Jahren hab ich mal im Fernsehn eine Zeichentrickserie gesehn,in der es gute und böse roboter gab,die sich in Tiere verwandeln konnten. (ich kann mich z.b. an nen Geparden und einen Gorilla errinern) War das "Transformers Beast Wars" ?



Danke Chopi ich hab schon seit langem nach der Sendung gesucht und nie gefunden.
Dann gestern endlich, den Thread hier gelesen und auf Youtube die ersten 3 minuten der ersten folge geschaut bis ich den entschluss gefasst habe, dass ich zu alt für die Sendung bin :-)


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2011)

Kur frage, wieso haben Transformers Zähne?

bezogen auf transformers prime das ich mir grad clpmäßig auf youtube anschaue


----------



## StarBlight (19. Mai 2011)

Hm... Höchstwarscheinlich um menschlicher zu wirken. Manche haben ja auch "Nasen" etc ^^


----------



## StarBlight (13. Juni 2011)

Am 29. Juni startet Transformers 3 bei uns in den Kinos. Für uns Grund genug dies zu feiern.
Am 30. Juni gibt es daher im Shadow in Leverkusen eine Release Party die ganz im Zeichen von Transformers steht. Neben Musik vom Soundtrack und Figuren zum bestaunen wird es auch massig Preise bei der Verlosung zu gewinnen geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

